# Uv for albino leo's??



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

I feel like I have a million and one questions this morning but I want to make sure everything's perfect. Ib recently adopted 2 tangerine albino leos. They came in one of them new vivs which is more shallow than my other leos viv. It's also got a uv light attached which seems to be very bright and at this very moment they're trying to escape and their eyes are pretty much shut? Is the uv hurting their eyes do you think? 
If I need to chance the bulb, what would I change it too because it's just a standard tube fitting? I couldn't really fit a normal light bulb in because it'd hang too low... Pleas help someone. Or am I just being paranoid??? 


0.3.0 leopard geckos
1.0.0 crested gecko 

Think iv done that right!! Lol


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

From what i know UV is bad for all albino animals, i would turn it off for now until someone confirms it, better safe than sorry. By the way i would put this in Lizard section next time because no one really looks here too much. : victory:


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Yer Iv heard that too. The woman before has had them since April time though so I hope it's not damaged them. They seem completely healthy. It's just their eyes, don't seem to respond as quick as my other Leo in the other viv. I'll re-post it in the lizard section. Thanks.


0.3.0 leopard geckos
1.0.0 crested gecko 

Think iv done that right!! Lol


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Uv is essential for all retiles! Please download this link to lighting instructions for albino leos, it should answer you questions, if not please feel free to contact me direct.

http://www.arcadia-uk.info/file/download/en/Leopard Gecko A5 flyer.pdf


John


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

bottom line is leos need uvb,without it u will have mbd down the line so its something you will deffinetly need to accomidate, being a nocturnal species they get there required D3 in very small amounts at dawn and dusk when the sun is at its lowest so a small % uvb would do the job.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

bigboidae said:


> bottom line is leos need uvb,without it u will have mbd down the line so its something you will deffinetly need to accomidate, being a nocturnal species they get there required D3 in very small amounts at dawn and dusk when the sun is at its lowest so a small % uvb would do the job.


That is a load of crock. 
UV is _beneficial_ to a leopard gecko, NOT essential! Also, an albino is sensitive to light so I wouldn't use UV at all for an albino crepuscular creature.
Their calcium and D3 intake is controlled by regular dusting of live food, in calcium and a vitamin supplement such as Nutrobal, typically in a ratio of 5 feeds calcium to 2 feeds Nutrobal, but this is individual. This dusting regime is also used to stop the leos getting MBD - which is actually linked to a calciumhosphorus imbalance largely, which leads to calcium deficiency, NOT UV/D3 dependent. 
UV is _optional_ for leopard geckos, but low percentages can be beneficial if you wish to use it - but not for an albino, their skin and eyes are too sensitive in my opinion.


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

also your comment about the bulb you have . uvb can damage the eyes in snakes and eyelidless geckos its just like us looking looking at the sun,but should be ok with leos as long as they can hide during the day they will still get the benefit of the uvb as it filters in to the hides,im sure i read that uvb can travel a 24" down burrows for me i would us a 2% or a 5% strip type bulb if your vivs over 18" high use the 5%,


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> That is a load of crock.
> UV is _beneficial_ to a leopard gecko, NOT essential! Also, an albino is sensitive to light so I wouldn't use UV at all for an albino crepuscular creature.
> Their calcium and D3 intake is controlled by regular dusting of live food, in calcium and a vitamin supplement such as Nutrobal, typically in a ratio of 5 feeds calcium to 2 feeds Nutrobal, but this is individual. This dusting regime is also used to stop the leos getting MBD - which is actually linked to a calciumhosphorus imbalance largely, which leads to calcium deficiency, NOT UV/D3 dependent.
> UV is _optional_ for leopard geckos, but low percentages can be beneficial if you wish to use it - but not for an albino, their skin and eyes are too sensitive in my opinion.


 i totally agree but how would you feel 9 months dowe the line you discover a mbd problem and all it would of taken is a small % uvb ,also given nutrobal is a waist of time without a uvb. if you ar worried about mbd a small % uvb is the way to go given you peace of mind , i wonder how many guys on here have had problems with given albino leos uvb as apposed to not given leos in general.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

bigboidae said:


> i totally agree but how would you feel 9 months dowe the line you discover a mbd problem and all it would of taken is a small % uvb ,also given nutrobal is a waist of time without a uvb. if you ar worried about mbd a small % uvb is the way to go given you peace of mind , i wonder how many guys on here have had problems with given albino leos uvb as apposed to not given leos in general.


Nutrobal is not a waste if not used with UV. There are many keepers on here alone, with very large collections, who don't use a shred of UV, just use the dusting regime, and their animals are pictures of health - and have been for many, many years. I'm not denying UV is not beneficial - I know if provided, some will even use it to bask sometimes - but to say the animal _will_ get MBD if not provided with a source of UV is a very steep call to make. 
It has its benefits, as I have said, but it is not a necessity for a crepuscular animal, and I wouldn't use it for an albino... the OP has already said the leos are wandering around with their eyes closed - the light is clearly a bit strong for them.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

bigboidae said:


> bottom line is leos need uvb,without it u will have mbd down the line so its something you will deffinetly need to accomidate, being a nocturnal species they get there required D3 in very small amounts at dawn and dusk when the sun is at its lowest so a small % uvb would do the job.


While UVB may be beneficial for leos, it is not essential as long as a proper regime of supplementation is provided. Many keepers who use a dietary D3 supplement rather than UVB have successfully kept multiple generations of leos that have had no issues with MBD whatsoever.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Just a small point to make,

The power or % of uv has nothing to do with the eye issues. As pointed out in the sheet albinos would still utilise the energy just as any normal animal but care must be taken to provide hides and good times of shade.

The main issue is the lumens available, or brightness of light. Pink eyed animals of all varieties will be light sensitive! But exposure to the right lamps will be beneficial as would natural light in the wild. Timers are great for allowing 20 minute bursts of power 3-4 times a day.

The real issues are unregulated lamps leeching uvc into the enclousure! And poorly fitted lamps!

Reptiles must be illuminated from the top, bright lights hitting the eye side on is a real issue.this is the main cause of PKC.

The % or power of a lamp should be matched to the height of an enclosure, UVB drops off hugely the further from the lamp you travel. So...... A 2% natural sunlight lamp would be fine in a 12-15" high viv, but for a 18-24" high viv a 6% would be needed to push the uv down further. By the time you take a reading at the floor the levels would be roughly the same. So the whole % thing is a real myth for keepers. They are not just specises specific lamps but can be used to provide the correct energy at different heights.

Ideally the Leo should have access to around 40-50mws at the longest point and an ability to climb higher and self regulate the exposure.

If there is one thing for sure it's that reptiles are the best experts on lighting and they are more than clever enough to decide when and where to bask "self regulate".

Fit lamps in the corner between the roof and the front plate above the door with the reflector, this will ensure the correct fitting and as long as protected high quality lamps are used the chance of eye issues are very, very skim.

Always happy to advise further if needed

John


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

i didnt mean he would defo get mbd but prevention is always better than a cure, also we all no that reptile keeping is about finding the rite balance and using all that is available to provide the best enviroment for our animals , so i really dont see a any problem using a small uvb , if the buld is fixed in to the hood and can only fit one length of bulb possibly a good idea to put a shroud over a % of the lenth of the bulb. as i said before why not use a low % of uvb with nutrobal , atlest that way we know we have covered all the bases.


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Just a small point to make,
> 
> The power or % of uv has nothing to do with the eye issues. As pointed out in the sheet albinos would still utilise the energy just as any normal animal but care must be taken to provide hides and good times of shade.
> 
> ...


 thanks John i knew i was on the rite track.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't use uv with any of my leos their vivs face the window so indirect natural light during the day IMO is fine. all have dusted food and calcium/D3 multivit mix in a bowl to lick at if needed no signs of MBD all happy healthy, my female albino does seem more sensitive to light than the others but when she's out at night no problems at all and is the best hunter out of my lot.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Smigsy said:


> I don't use uv with any of my leos their vivs face the window so indirect natural light during the day IMO is fine. all have dusted food and calcium/D3 multivit mix in a bowl to lick at if needed no signs of MBD all happy healthy, my female albino does seem more sensitive to light than the others but when she's out at night no problems at all and is the best hunter out of my lot.



light threw a window will not have any uv in (well under 0.5%) as glass removes 50% of uv antway so a double glazed window will quater the uv then the tank will half it, and we don't get as much uv as where they come from anyway.

technecly the can't absorb calcium without uv


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

fardilis said:


> light threw a window will not have any uv in (well under 0.5%) as glass removes 50% of uv antway so a double glazed window will quater the uv then the tank will half it, and we don't get as much uv as where they come from anyway.
> 
> technecly the can't absorb calcium without uv


This is true, they get next to no UV from a window... BUT, they do get a natural day/night cycle 

True again... and this is what Nutrobal is for  Unless you want to use UV as well! But even if you use UV, you should not stop supplementing with Nutrobal :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Glass removes 100% of uv from natural daylight unless pilkington low iron optiwhite is used. It will give you a lovely colour viv though!

John.



fardilis said:


> light threw a window will not have any uv in (well under 0.5%) as glass removes 50% of uv antway so a double glazed window will quater the uv then the tank will half it, and we don't get as much uv as where they come from anyway.
> 
> technecly the can't absorb calcium without uv


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow. Was really interesting reading all this. The viv is 2ft long but only 20cm high. So obviously the light is pretty close to them. I may try and get a higher one so i can fit a normal light bulb in. I hate the thought of them having to have this for about 6months and really hope it hasn't done any damage already. Iv not had it on all weekend and already seen a massive difference with their eyes being more open. Do you think I'm best of getting a higher viv? It seems to get steamed up in there too? Like condensation on the glass? The temps are what they should be though. 



0.3.0 leopard geckos
1.0.0 crested gecko 

Think iv done that right!! Lol


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

beckoneon said:


> Wow. Was really interesting reading all this. The viv is 2ft long but only 20cm high. So obviously the light is pretty close to them. I may try and get a higher one so i can fit a normal light bulb in. I hate the thought of them having to have this for about 6months and really hope it hasn't done any damage already. Iv not had it on all weekend and already seen a massive difference with their eyes being more open. Do you think I'm best of getting a higher viv? It seems to get steamed up in there too? Like condensation on the glass? The temps are what they should be though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is your water dish in the viv? Is it possible the heat from the mat/lamp is evaporating it? 
Or is it when the moist hide has just been moistened?

I think if you have seen a marked improvement without the UV, I wouldn't go back to using it. 
I would upgrade to a 3ft vivarium if you are intending on keeping the two together... 2ft is just a bit snug for 2 leopard geckos :2thumb:


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah yes. Just checked and the water is over the mat a little so I'll see if it stops now iv moved it. Your right about the size too. I'll try and make space for a 3ft.  


0.3.0 leopard geckos
1.0.0 crested gecko 

Think iv done that right!! Lol


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

beckoneon said:


> Ah yes. Just checked and the water is over the mat a little so I'll see if it stops now iv moved it. Your right about the size too. I'll try and make space for a 3ft.
> 
> 
> 0.3.0 leopard geckos
> ...


That would probably have been the culprit then :2thumb:
Good job, check the Classifieds on here, there are vivs that go cheap from time to time  Amazon is also a good candidate at the moment... you could get another 2 footer for £34! I haven't looked for 3 footers but I'd imagine there's a sale going on or something :2thumb:


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks. I'll have a look on there now  


0.3.0 leopard geckos
1.0.0 crested gecko 

Think iv done that right!! Lol


----------

